# Investing in Water and Waste Management...



## LoveTrees (29 Nov 2018)

Investing in Water (see Mike Burry in "The Big Short") and Waste Management (1st 2 companies in US see their shares rising sharply) seems now profitable in the long run. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ravima (18 Dec 2018)

If ya can't understand it in simple terms, dont invest. Just cos one or two shares rise does not mean that all others will rise.


----------



## Leo (19 Dec 2018)

Harvard think there's something to it, but to Ravima's point, you would need a good understanding of the geology, legal and political influences over any potential investment.


----------

